# kuhn rikon peeler handle mods? / peeler murderer



## andygraybeal

i unintentionally murder peelers. this plastic crap has got to go.

I've been working with butternut squash all weekend and my hand is now hurting from my peeler. I've been dicing the squash and I peel it first with the kuhn rikon. I have questionable skills, first and foremost so I'm not saying I'm using proper techniques or doing anything correct in anyway.. but holyshiat my hand is hurting. i'm sure it'll be fine but in the meantime ... I'm considering my 'peeler' alternatives.

I dig the sharpness of the kuhn rikon peeler, but the flat handle is giving me a hard time. 

My ideal would be ... give me a handle that i can hold on to, and i only replace the blade when it gets dull.

I've tried holding it in different manners. I first start out with holding it like a guitar pick when your strumming a guitar. This works good for light duty veggies. I was up to my ears in butt squash and i started to feel fatigue in my wrist, so started holding the peeler in a way in which I didn't move my wrist but just my arm: the peeler's blade was basically perpendicular-ish to my wrist was and the handle was set into my palm/fingers. This gave me great action and leverage with the peeler with minimal effort and all the movement came from my shoulder and elbow and not my wrist. But the effort in holding onto the peeler after a while was ridiculous, my hand went numb holding it this way and I eased up my grasp on it after I noticed.

If I could make/get a handle that i could easily hold in my palm (something thicker than the rikon handle)... like a T-handled allen wrench.. or a rounded butt that would fit into my palm.

Here is a quick drawing trying to describe how i'm holding it to peel the squash:
http://imgur.com/sbIZm5J
Forgive my artistic ability.

Any ideas? 

Andy


----------



## Gravy Power

Not sure if this will fit your grip, but the blade is removeable and can be sharpened. I love mine.

http://www.rosleusa.com/Swivel-Peeler-crosswise-plu12735.html


----------



## andygraybeal

Gravy Power said:


> Not sure if this will fit your grip, but the blade is removeable and can be sharpened. I love mine.
> 
> http://www.rosleusa.com/Swivel-Peeler-crosswise-plu12735.html



This looks awesome. How do you sharpen it? Where do you buy extra blades? I think I might find the same love you have!


----------



## JohnnyChance

I peel butternut squash w a knife. Cut the bulb off, stand up the top and then slice off the skin. Repeat with bulb half.


----------



## Dardeau

+1 on peeling with a knife.


----------



## andygraybeal

JohnnyChance said:


> I peel butternut squash w a knife. Cut the bulb off, stand up the top and then slice off the skin. Repeat with bulb half.



Okay, I need a video of this  Train my arse with these skills and I will be unstoppable. Soon world domination will be next.

I will video tape how quickly I can peel a butternut squash with a peeler, I'm a freak.. but I wonder if you do it quicker than me with a knife! 

I guess I would have an issue with peeling the bulby end with the knife or even if the squash was more of a hour glass shape (both ends bulby) than the one end being cylindrical. I would love to see your technique and try and mimic it. I got lots of squash and need the practice.

Andy


----------



## Gravy Power

andygraybeal said:


> This looks awesome. How do you sharpen it? Where do you buy extra blades? I think I might find the same love you have!



Haven't looked into the extra blades yet. Going to use the side of my Bester 1200 when it needs a tune up.


----------



## cookinstuff

The Kuhn Rikon are a little fine for squash, I use a swissmar for my squash, and a rikon for baby carrots and asparagus, the blade isn't wide enough for squash typically on those peelers. The swissmar's come in three different blade width sizes if you look at the back, they will generally be numbered 1, 2 or 3, unless they are in the pack of swissmar julienne/serrated/ peeler pack. Using a knife is better than a kuhn rikon, but if you find a large sized swissmar, it will be annhilating cases of squash in no time, they will even do acorn squash no problem.


----------



## Justin0505

That's the best peeler that I've ever used Gravy. The rigidity of the blade and overall peeler makes cutting thought tougher stuff easier. The OTB edge on the blade is good, but the ability to remove the blade and sharpen it allows you to get an edge sharper than any other peeler. I used EP stones, but sandpaper over a narrow piece of wood would work fine too. 

As for ergonomics: I think that the OP has got the right idea of limiting wrist motion as much as possible. Having the sharpest possible blade that requires the least effort will also help. 

If you want to mod you handle you could try roughing it out with wood glued, screwed, and wired to the existing handle. Then smooth over it with tape. Once you've got a shape you like, you can seal it all with plasti dip (http://www.plastidip.com/). Multiple coatings will give you a pretty even finish, but there may still be some little pin-holes in the surface from bubbles. If you want to go full-on obsessive compulsive, you can seal it all with a few coats of CA glue.


----------



## franzb69

this is more or less how i do it

[video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kbecyb7TgDE[/video]

i use a knife as well.

peelers are for carrots, potatoes and celery for me.

everything else is by knife.


----------



## andygraybeal

franzb69 said:


> this is more or less how i do it
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kbecyb7TgDE[/video]
> 
> i use a knife as well.
> 
> peelers are for carrots, potatoes and celery for me.
> 
> everything else is by knife.



That video doesn't do the bulb with a knife ;P


----------



## andygraybeal

cookinstuff said:


> The Kuhn Rikon are a little fine for squash, I use a swissmar for my squash, and a rikon for baby carrots and asparagus, the blade isn't wide enough for squash typically on those peelers. The swissmar's come in three different blade width sizes if you look at the back, they will generally be numbered 1, 2 or 3, unless they are in the pack of swissmar julienne/serrated/ peeler pack. Using a knife is better than a kuhn rikon, but if you find a large sized swissmar, it will be annhilating cases of squash in no time, they will even do acorn squash no problem.



I will definetly look at the swissmar and it's sizes now! Annihilation is definitely in order.


----------



## andygraybeal

Justin0505 said:


> That's the best peeler that I've ever used Gravy. The rigidity of the blade and overall peeler makes cutting thought tougher stuff easier. The OTB edge on the blade is good, but the ability to remove the blade and sharpen it allows you to get an edge sharper than any other peeler. I used EP stones, but sandpaper over a narrow piece of wood would work fine too.
> 
> As for ergonomics: I think that the OP has got the right idea of limiting wrist motion as much as possible. Having the sharpest possible blade that requires the least effort will also help.
> 
> If you want to mod you handle you could try roughing it out with wood glued, screwed, and wired to the existing handle. Then smooth over it with tape. Once you've got a shape you like, you can seal it all with plasti dip (http://www.plastidip.com/). Multiple coatings will give you a pretty even finish, but there may still be some little pin-holes in the surface from bubbles. If you want to go full-on obsessive compulsive, you can seal it all with a few coats of CA glue.



Wow, lots of information here! Thank you. I'm nearly full-on obsessive compulsive.. so I like your style.


----------



## franzb69

> That video doesn't do the bulb with a knife ;P



my bad, just follow the contours of the bulb. make sure you have a good grip and a sharp knife. a dull knife will murder your hand if you slip. 

more or less follow the curve.... pretty much like theory's vid on here with watermelon:

[video=youtube;bcpBh0f4bzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpBh0f4bzI[/video]

squash can pretty much murder the edge of your knife so be prepared to probably be needing to sharpen it after cutting squash


----------



## andygraybeal

franzb69 said:


> my bad, just follow the contours of the bulb. make sure you have a good grip and a sharp knife. a dull knife will murder your hand if you slip.
> 
> more or less follow the curve.... pretty much like theory's vid on here with watermelon:
> 
> [video=youtube;bcpBh0f4bzI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpBh0f4bzI[/video]
> 
> squash can pretty much murder the edge of your knife so be prepared to probably be needing to sharpen it after cutting squash



Okay gotcha, I will prepare to remove some finger tips and practice this technique.


----------



## ThEoRy

View attachment 14039


----------



## boomchakabowwow

JohnnyChance said:


> I peel butternut squash w a knife. Cut the bulb off, stand up the top and then slice off the skin. Repeat with bulb half.



this.

i do alot of things with this move. watermelons, cucumber, even large chunks of ginger. i hate digging for my peeler.


----------



## JohnnyChance

boomchakabowwow said:


> this.
> 
> i do alot of things with this move. watermelons, cucumber, even large chunks of ginger. i hate digging for my peeler.



And if you have a use for the scraps, you don't need to peel certain things at all. When we are using butternut squash, I cut the tops off and cut the bulbs in half. Scoop out the seeds and roast with the skins on. Peel or food mill and into soup or puree they go. Rather than peel the top, I block it right away so it is a giant rectangular cube. Then I take the 4 pieces I cut off, with a decent amount of flesh on them and roast or boil them, then peel or food mill and add them to the soup or puree. Then I can dice the top part and roast.

For ginger I basically do the same thing, grab the biggest pieces and block them without peeling. The smaller pieces and the scraps I cut off go to the bar for ginger syrup, into pickling brines, or get steeped in oil or simple syrup for vinaigrettes.


----------



## sachem allison

+1 do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Crothcipt

if only that parer was sharp. I myself don't use a peeler, they suck no matter what.


----------



## andygraybeal

JohnnyChance said:


> And if you have a use for the scraps, you don't need to peel certain things at all. When we are using butternut squash, I cut the tops off and cut the bulbs in half. Scoop out the seeds and roast with the skins on. Peel or food mill and into soup or puree they go. Rather than peel the top, I block it right away so it is a giant rectangular cube. Then I take the 4 pieces I cut off, with a decent amount of flesh on them and roast or boil them, then peel or food mill and add them to the soup or puree. Then I can dice the top part and roast.
> 
> For ginger I basically do the same thing, grab the biggest pieces and block them without peeling. The smaller pieces and the scraps I cut off go to the bar for ginger syrup, into pickling brines, or get steeped in oil or simple syrup for vinaigrettes.



I think I like where your going.. lemme try to understand better. As far as the butternut squash, you cut them in half and then half and clean the bulbs and roast those. You only bother to dice the top part. and the rest of the top that you cut away ends up roasted or boiled and then in a soup of some sort... this is awesome. Definetly sounds win-win.

I like that your bar does ginger syrup too. I will keep all of this in mind. ....steeped in oil, interesting too.


----------



## JohnnyChance

andygraybeal said:


> I think I like where your going.. lemme try to understand better. As far as the butternut squash, you cut them in half and then half and clean the bulbs and roast those. You only bother to dice the top part. and the rest of the top that you cut away ends up roasted or boiled and then in a soup of some sort... this is awesome. Definetly sounds win-win.
> 
> I like that your bar does ginger syrup too. I will keep all of this in mind. ....steeped in oil, interesting too.



Yup. Every part gets used, the parts that get diced are nice perfect cubes and you don't waste any time peeling.


----------



## MikeHL

That's not a peeler, THIS is a peeler.... 

[video=youtube_share;jJZsy-Y3c5M]http://youtu.be/jJZsy-Y3c5M[/video]


----------



## franzb69

that's how we asians always have peeled a pineapple. of course those tools were pretty cool and very specific for pineapples. lol.


----------



## Miles

Knife is the way to go. I've watched some of the guys I work with try to use peelers. I grab a knife and am done in a moment without any pain or hassle. They use knives now.


----------



## andygraybeal

Miles said:


> Knife is the way to go. I've watched some of the guys I work with try to use peelers. I grab a knife and am done in a moment without any pain or hassle. They use knives now.



Thanks for the response. I guess it'll take me some practice. I tried over and over and I can still do it quicker with a peeler. I'll keep practicing with a knife though.


----------



## SpikeC

If you sharpen your peeler is works faster!


----------



## quantumcloud509

ThEoRy said:


> View attachment 14039



LOL! I do squash with my kuhn rikon, and it works just fine for me.


----------



## quantumcloud509

ThEoRy said:


> View attachment 14039





MikeHL said:


> That's not a peeler, THIS is a peeler....
> 
> [video=youtube_share;jJZsy-Y3c5M]http://youtu.be/jJZsy-Y3c5M[/video]



Thats called being a boss.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Try a serrated peeler. They work well for hard, and thick skinned items.

I use a Rosle, only because it's built like a tank.


----------



## TheDispossessed

japanese guys i work with peel almost everything with knives as large as 270s, same tech as katsuramuki. using both thumbs on the skin is best for stability, too lazy to try to explain now.


----------



## gic

For ginger I use a spoon or even a grapefruit spoon seems to work better than a peeler....


----------



## NO ChoP!

I use the back of my gyuto to peel ginger.


----------



## chinacats

NO ChoP! said:


> I use the back of my gyuto to peel ginger.



and carrots...


----------



## panda

wow have never even thought to use a peeler for squash. ditto on the rosle swivel, it's da best.


----------

